# Gilmore Girls/7th Heaven missing from DTV lineup



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

The seasons are not over and both shows are missing from my todolist. I guess this is related to the PAX/WB/UPN change to CW.

Does anyone know if/where these will show up?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Nothing is missing .. just in repeats. From what I can see new episode return dates are:

Gilmore Girls: 4/11/2006
7th Heaven: 4/03/2006


And just to point out .. the UPN/WB --> CW Stuff has nothing to do with PAX (which has its own unrelated issues with DirecTV these days.

Also, the changes happen next fall .. so for the rest of the season it is UPN & WB as normal .. and just next fall CW will exist and not the other two.


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

You are right, but upon further investigation, WZPX (local channel) is missing from my lineup....which is my WB source (I mistakenly added in UPN/PAX because it used to share it for me).

So what do I do about my missing WB????


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

mtmra70 said:


> You are right, but upon further investigation, WZPX (local channel) is missing from my lineup....which is my WB source (I mistakenly added in UPN/PAX because it used to share it for me).
> 
> So what do I do about my missing WB????


Now I see your problem. Its not about the missing shows (which wouldn't show up in anyone's TO DO list right now), its about the missing station.

That appears to be a much bigger issue for you. You seem to be using Grand Rapids stations on DirecTV and channel 43 WZPX was carrying your WB programming. The problem is, it wasn't a WB station, it was an "i" (formerly "PAX") station. And well, as of 3/1 DirecTV no longer is carrying those stations.

I went onto DirecTV's website and pulled up a list of locals available for 49002 (which hopefully is representative of your actual zipcode) .. and sadly, DirecTV does not list WB as one of the locals that they offer to you.

CBS WWMT 3 
NBC WOOD 8 
ABC WZZM 13 
UPN WXSP 15 
FOX WXMI 17 
PBS WGVU 35 
ABC WOTV 41 
TBN WTLJ 54

I guess the good news, since you don't want to miss those shows, would be that you have until April to work it out.

I only have a couple of solutions that come to mind.

Call DirecTV and yell at them. At the very least you should be able to score some sort of credit as they are now offering you less programming than they were before. Tell them that you don't care about their agreements with PAX, you want your WB programming. Obviously this will not work, but you have a valid grievance and they might try to make you happy in some other way.

The other option would be to "move". This particular issue is way out of the normal topics for the "Season Pass Alert" forum .. so for details I'd just suggest searching some of the other forums. I'm not an expert on the spot beams, But my guess is that a "move" (its not a physical move) to Green Bay, WI (54301) would provide you with a lineup including WB. I'd also suggest continuing this in a different forum if you want to talk to people about "moving". (A search would likely do you wonders).


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I already called DTV and tried explaining the whole thing to the 'domestic call center'....that went over real well.

Thx for the help and I'll keep it out of here after this post


----------



## stevenrt (Apr 5, 2002)

Please keep us updated on your progress. I'm in SW Michigan, and am also suffering the loss of all WB shows on DirecTV. I'm extremely ticked. If DirecTV cannot resolve this, then I'll be looking to switch back to cable.


----------



## stevenrt (Apr 5, 2002)

I talked to DirecTV, and they were no help. Essentially they are saying to bad, you no longer can receive any WB shows. I'm currently looking at possibly switching to Charter with their DVR. I hate to give up my Directv Tivo, but a DVR is no good if you can't get the shows you want to watch.


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Ok, this is weird, my PAX channel is back in my guide but there is nothing but a black screen.


----------

